# Kobalt moisture trap.



## Brett Lindsey (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a kobalt moisture trap on my kobalt 80 gallon 2 phase compressor and when I turn my air on to go to the trap my hole or nozzle on the bottom shoots out air fairly fast, is it suppose to do that. If not how can I fix it? Thanks.


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 24, 2017)

Turn the machine OFF. Bleed out all the air.

Open bleeder valve. No pressure means water/moisture will dribble out. 

I am guessing, but I think that is the trap you were asking about.


----------

